# Koliko i kako Slovenci uče hrvatski jezik?



## Hrvatski1

Bok svima! Ja sam čitao neke podatke objavljene od Europske komisije u vezi s vladanjem stranim jezicima od stanovnika EU i nekako me prvo iznendadilo da je u Sloveniji najpoznatiji strani jezik hrvatski (oko 60 %, malo ispred engeskoga), ali kasnije sam se prisjetio da je to najvjerojatnije nasljedstvo iz jugoslavenskog vremena, kad se srpskohrvatski masovno učio u Sloveniji u školi (ne znam obvezno ili ne, ali svakako masovno, i nemam pojma koliko se to što su učili podudara s današnjim hrvatskim standardom). Ali uči li se hrvatski u Sloveniji nakon 1991. god.? Ako da, koliko često, gdje (u školi, na fakultetu ili drugdje) i koliko lako? Koji su glavni problemi koji Slovenci imaju kad uče hrvatski?

Hvala unaprijed!


----------



## Irbis

Pred letom 1991 je bila hrvaščina (oz. srbohrvaščina) obvezen predmet v osnovni šoli eno leto (od tega pol leta učenja cirilice). Tako da to pravzaprav ni bil tako glavni vir učenja jezika, več smo se je naučili iz gledanja televizije (večji del Slovenije je lovil TV Zagreb, prav velike izbire programov pa takrat ni bilo in še vedno je bilo lažje razumeti hrvaščino kot italijanščino in nemščino), potem pa še dopusti na Hrvaškem, stripi (pri Zagorju sem naučil brati), potem tudi kakšna strokovna literatura (čeprav tisto je bilo bolj v srbščini), za večino moških še vojska.
Mlajše generacije pa veliko manj razumejo hrvaško.

(Nadam se, da ćete razumjeti dovoljno.)


----------



## Hrvatski1

Ja te razumijem, hvala na odgovoru! Inače, zanima me postoji li sad u slovenskim školama hrvatski jezik kao nastavni predmet? Ako da, kakak broj učenika bira taj jezik? Ako ne, gdje se ipak može učiti hrvatski? Na fakultetu ili na tečajevima?
Meni se i čini da je 1 god. premalo vremena za kvalitetno učenje bilo kakvog jezika. Zašto se toliko malo učio taj jezik u školi?


----------



## Irbis

Očitno možnosti so, ampak ni prav veliko učencev:
Samo 250 otrok se v klopeh uči hrvaščine, srbščine, bosanščine, albanščine in makedonščine
Za leto 2015 je za hrvaščino tale podatek:
"In če pogledamo številke, je položaj za to šolsko leto naslednji: hrvaščina se kot obvezni izbirni predmet izvaja na 11 osnovnih šolah (113 učencev), kot neobvezni izbirni predmet od sedmega razreda na štirih šolah (43 učencev) ter kot dopolnilni pouk na devetih šolah (110 učencev) v podaljšanem bivanju."


----------



## Panceltic

Ker sem rojen po osamosvojitvi, nisem imel v šolskem načrtu popolnoma nič hrvaščine. Kar znam, sem se naučil na morju, iz filmov, od staršev (citati iz starih filmov, vici s tematiko Mujo&Haso ) Na faksu sem se učil eno leto kot izbirni predmet v okviru študija.

Na splošno se mi zdi, da imamo Slovenci veliko težav z razlikovanjem standardov. Tisti, ki so se jezika učili še v prejšnji državi, so se seveda učili srbohrvaški standard, ki ni ne srbski ne hrvaški ...


----------



## Hrvatski1

Šteta što tako malo slovenskih učenika uči hrvatski jezik jer je on sigurno najlakši strani jezik za Slovence (s obzirom da je najbliži standardni jezik slovenskom jeziku) i bio bi odlična prilika za lijenu slovensku djecu. Da sam se rodio u Sloveniji i da nisam previše volio strane jezike, rado bih izabrao hrvatski. Ipak ne tvrdim da bi Slovenac mogao naučiti hrvatski sasvim bez truda.
Kad ste vi Slovenci učili (srpsko-)hrvatski, je li vam bio lako? Koji su vam bili najveći problemi s hrvatskim jezikom? Pretpostavljam č/ć i je/ije, što je problematično i većini izvornih hrvatskih govornika. Ili u leksiku orijentalizmi kojih nema u slovenskome?


----------



## Panceltic

č/ć je standardni "problem", ampak hujši je dž/đ, za katerega povprečni Slovenec sploh ne ve, da obstaja. 

Osebno mi največjo težavo predstavlja leksika, predvsem besede, za katere ne bi na podlagi slovenščine mogel nikoli ugotoviti, kaj pomenijo (npr. obitelj, alat)


----------



## Hrvatski1

Ja mislim da je problem s pravopisom dž i đ manji jer je dž vrlo rijetko i piše se samo u stranim riječima (većinom u anglicizmima i turcizmima) ili kad se č jednači po zvučnosti, inače se piše đ, dok moraš učiti napamet gdje ide č i gdje ć ako ne razlikuješ te glasove u govoru - samo neka manjina Hrvata ima tu razliku.
Rekao bih i da su hrvatske riječi koje vi Slovenci ne možete pretpostaviti što znače uglavnom orijentalnog podrijetla (recimo alat, koju si sam spomenuo).


----------



## Panceltic

Mislim, da ne gre samo za orientalizme, precej je tudi besed s slovanskim korenom. Še nekaj drugih, ki sem se jih moral "naučiti": povrće (_=*"povrtje", če dobro razmisliš, se da razumeti _), naviknuti, miris, voće, teret, zmija, ljubičast, saobraćaj, poduzeće (_=podjetje_), kiša, šećer ...

Druga težava je besedni red.


----------



## Hrvatski1

Šećer je, koliko ja znam, orijentalizam, a za teret HJP kaže da dolazi iz mađarskoga. (Ja ne mogu postavljati linkove jer sam novi član foruma).


----------



## Mishe

Hrvatski1 said:


> Šteta što tako malo slovenskih učenika uči hrvatski jezik jer je on sigurno najlakši strani jezik za Slovence (s obzirom da je najbliži standardni jezik slovenskom jeziku) i bio bi odlična prilika za lijenu slovensku djecu. Da sam se rodio u Sloveniji i da nisam previše volio strane jezike, rado bih izabrao hrvatski. Ipak ne tvrdim da bi Slovenac mogao naučiti hrvatski sasvim bez truda.
> Kad ste vi Slovenci učili (srpsko-)hrvatski, je li vam bio lako? Koji su vam bili najveći problemi s hrvatskim jezikom? Pretpostavljam č/ć i je/ije, što je problematično i većini izvornih hrvatskih govornika. Ili u leksiku orijentalizmi kojih nema u slovenskome?



Pa isto bi mogli tvrditi i za hrvatsku djecu, zar ne? Općenito gledano bi moglo biti znanje slovenskog jezika u Hrvatskoj puno bolje.


----------



## Mishe

Razlozi zašto je hrvatski (ili bolje rečeno srpskohrvatski) razumljiv za većinu Slovenaca su: zajednička povijest (Jugoslavija), mediji i popularna kultura (hrvatska popularna glazba je među najpopularnijim u Sloveniji), oko 250.000 ljudi u Sloveniji vodi porijeklo iz bivših republika, da ne govorimo o mješovitim brakovima, ljetovanjima u Hrvatskoj, bliskosti jezika i kulture općenito, ... razloga ima koliko hoćeš.

Znači: hrvatski (srpskohrvatski) razumije većina stanovništva i dosta ih priča toliko, da se može normalno sporazumijeti (u situacijama kada Slovenac pokušava komunicirati s Hrvatom, u većini slučajeva je Slovenac taj, koji pokušava komunicirati na hrvatskom i ne obratno). No, dobar nivo znanja jezika bivše republike je relativno rijedak, što je evidentno u prevodilačkom poslu, na primjer.

Problem je i u tome, što većina Slovenaca ne razlikuje između hrvatskog i srpskog standarda, a kad se u to umiješa i bosanski, konfuzija je totalna. 
Puno puta mogu se čuti razne priče "s mora" kada je slovenski turist pokušao pričati hrvatski, a pritom koristio neke srpske riječi, pa je zato bio ignoriran ili čak što gore. No moguće je, da su neke od istih postale urbane legende.

Kao što je rekao panceltic, neki od problema su razlikovanje č/ć i dž/đ, izgovaranje lj i nj (nisam još upoznao slovenskog nejtiv spikera, koji bi znao izgovoriti ova dva glasa kako treba), premekano izgovaranje glasa l (Slovenci ga izgovaraju slično kao Albanci i Makedonci, kada govore srpskohrvatski), a ima i nekih minornih problema s padežima, zamjenicama i slično (oni, koji su drugačiji na slovenskom).

Dosta čest problem su i "nepravi prijatelji" (false friends), njih gomila, zato ne znam, da li ih uopće ima smisla nabrajati. Baš su false friends uzrok bezbroj smješnih situacija. 


Eto, toliko zasad, možda se još čega sjetim.


----------



## Hrvatski1

Mishe said:


> Pa isto bi mogli tvrditi i za hrvatsku djecu, zar ne? Općenito gledano bi moglo biti znanje slovenskog jezika u Hrvatskoj puno bolje.


Valjda bi se to moglo tvrditi općenito i za hrvatsku djecu, ali je malo kompliciranije od slučaja sa slovenskom djecom: slovenski je najbliži (i dakle najlakši) strani jezik samo nekim Hrvatima -  svim kajkavskim i možda većini čakavskih govornika; za ostale (uključujući sve štokavce) najbliži i najlakši je bosanski jezik. I ja mislim da bi hrvatskim učenicima bili najlakši slovenski ili bosanski jezik ovisno o regiji gdje su odrasli i da bi bilo vrlo dobro proširiti i poboljšati znanje slovenskog jezika u Hrvatskoj, ali ta (navodna) lakoća učenja nije dovoljna za izbor dotičnog jezika - mnogo su važniji drugi čimbenici: korisnost jednog ili drugog stranog jezika (skoro nitko ne želi učiti jezik koji ima dosta malo govornika), koliko je potrebno učenje za razumijevanje nekog jezika - nema mnogo smisla učiti jezik koji više ili manje razumiješ i bez učenja (takvi su za nas i bosanski i slovenski jezik), politika itd. Čini mi se da bi bosanski i/ili slovenski bili najbolji izbor samo za te naše učenike koji su potpuno nemotivirani i/ili netalentirani za učenje stranih jezika, pa su sasvim nezainteresirani za rezultat tog učenja, već kako uložiti što manje napora za prolaznu ocjenu.
Ako nisi shvatio, ja sam pisao o lijenoj slovenskoj djeci u šali, bez namjere za vrijeđanje.


----------



## Hrvatski1

Mishe said:


> Problem je i u tome, što većina Slovenaca ne razlikuje između hrvatskog i srpskog standarda, a kad se u to umiješa i bosanski, konfuzija je totalna.
> Puno puta mogu se čuti razne priče "s mora" kada je slovenski turist pokušao pričati hrvatski, a pritom koristio neke srpske riječi, pa je zato bio ignoriran ili čak što gore. No moguće je, da su neke od istih postale urbane legende.


Ja ne vjerujem da se opisano događa dovoljno često jer većina Hrvata ne prihvaća dovoljno ozbiljno odluke nekih normativista da se izbaci neka ili druga riječ jer je srpska (neki misle da je to nepotrebno i glupo politikanstvo, drugi znaju da su mnogi navodni "srbizmi" riječi koje etimološki nemaju mnogo veze sa Srbima, dosta je tih "srpskih" riječi u upotrebi u RH kao regionalizmi ili žargon itd.), neki naprosto nisu upoznati koje se riječi trenutno smatraju standardnim hrvatskim, i na kraju je skoro uvijek vidno da se radi o strancu, a stranci obično nisu orijentirani kakva je jezična politika na Zapadnom Balkanu u zadnjih 25 god. (nisu ni dužni biti upoznati s njom).


----------



## Mishe

Hrvatski1 said:


> Valjda bi se to moglo tvrditi općenito i za hrvatsku djecu, ali je malo kompliciranije od slučaja sa slovenskom djecom: slovenski je najbliži (i dakle najlakši) strani jezik samo nekim Hrvatima: svim kajkavskim i možda većini čakavskim govornicima; za ostale (uključujući sve štokavce) najbliži i najlakši je bosanski jezik. I ja mislim da bi hrvatskim učenicima bili najlakši slovenski ili bosanski jezik ovisno o regiji gdje su odrasli i da bi bilo vrlo dobro proširiti i poboljšati znanje slovenskog jezika u Hrvatskoj, ali ta (navodna) lakoća učenja nije dovoljna za izbor dotičnog jezika - mnogo su važniji drugi čimbenici: korisnost jednog ili drugog stranog jezika (skoro nitko ne želi učiti jezik koji ima dosta malo govornika), koliko je potrebno učenje za razumijevanje nekog jezika - nema mnogo smisla učiti jezik koji više ili manje razumiješ i bez učenja (takvi su za nas i bosanski i slovenski jezik), politika itd. Čini mi se da bi bosanski i/ili slovenski bili najbolji izbor samo za te naše učenike koji su potpuno nemotivirani i/ili netalentirani za učenje stranih jezika, pa su sasvim nezainteresirani za rezultat tog učenja, već kako uložiti što manje napora za prolaznu ocjenu.
> Ako nisi shvatio, ja sam pisao o lijenoj slovenskoj djeci u šali, bez namjere za vrijeđanje.




Ne, ne, ja uopće nisam uvrijeđen, zato sam i stavio smajli na kraju.  

In all seriousness: mislim, da bismo mogli bolje znati jezike svojih susjeda, pogotovo onih, koji su nam jezički najbliži. Znam da postoji taj argument "korisnosti", koji sasvim razumijem, ali on postoji iz nekih "kapitalističkih" razloga. Naravno, kapitalizam je naša realnost (ne želim otvarati neke ekonomsko-političke teme), ali mislim, da se moramo potruditi, da ne bude SAMO to naša realnost. 

Moje iskustvo je takvo, da uvijek kada pričam slovenski u nekoj od bivših republika (Hrvatska, Bosna, Srbija) prva reakcija su uvijek izbuljene oči i totalna zbunjenost, kao da pričam mađarski ili kineski.  Naravno, ovisi od situacije - pri prelasku na standardniji oblik slovenskog razumljivost je odmah veća, također ako je u pitanju neko dulje vremensko razdoblje kontakta. No, prva reakcija skoro je uvijek takva i to čak npr. u Zagrebu, koji je barem tradicijonalno kajkavsko područje na samo dvadesetak kilometara od granice. Možda je i razumljivost slovenskog sve manja u zadnjih 25 godina nakon raspada Jugoslavije?

Jako mi je zanimljiva i činjenica, da se u slovenskom školskom sistemu pri učenju slovenskog jezika (slovenskih dijalekata) nikad ili vrlo, vrlo rijetko pominju kajkavski govori u Hrvatskoj, mada je lingvistička činjenica, da su oni JAKO blizu slovenskom. Neki su čak i utoliko slični, da pri čitanju/slušanju ne bih mogao reći, da to nije neki dijalekt slovenskog. Djeca u osnovnoj školi uče o dijalektima slovenskog u Austriji, Italiji i Mađarskoj, dok je "južno od Kupe i Sutle" neki drugi jezik s svojim dijalektima. Naravno, sve je to legitimno, jer je lingvistika povezana s poviješću, politikom i granicama, ali to ipak ne objašnjava ignoriranje dijalektalnog kontinuuma među našim jezicima. I slično kao što si rekao za fenomen "srpskih riječi" naši nacionalizmi nemaju baš ništa s tim.


----------



## Hrvatski1

Ja sam stekao dojam da se skoro svuda širom svijeta, ne samo kod nas, nekako "izbjegava" učenje jezika susjednih zemalja (čak i ako je taj jezik vrlo blizak) i velika većina bira učiti globalno utjecajne jezike (tj. praktično svi uče jezik od vrlo malog skupa - neki jednoznamenkast broj, što ja nikako ne volim - ja sam za jezičnu raznovrsnost, koju i EU promovira). Po meni nije samo zbog koristi koja se može dobiti izučavanjem jednog ili drugog jezika, već i zato što su skoro svi narodi nekada imali konflikte sa susjedima.
Ne znam kako bi se moglo promovirati učenje hrvatskog jezika u Sloveniji, odnosno slovenskog jezika u Hrvatskoj: valjda napraviti te jezike ravnopravnim onima koji se tradicionalno uče (engleski, njemački, talijanski, francuski, španjolski, ruski) i dopustiti ih kao mogući predmet za maturu? Nemam pojma koliko je to stvarno dobro i može li se ostvariti, ali ako je ipak moguće, svakako će poboljšati situaciju.


----------



## Hrvatski1

Mishe said:


> Moje iskustvo je takvo, da uvijek kada pričam slovenski u nekoj od bivših republika (Hrvatska, Bosna, Srbija) prva reakcija su uvijek izbuljene oči i totalna zbunjenost, kao da pričam mađarski ili kineski.  Naravno, ovisi od situacije - pri prelasku na standardniji oblik slovenskog razumljivost je odmah veća, također ako je u pitanju neko dulje vremensko razdoblje kontakta. No, prva reakcija skoro je uvijek takva i to čak npr. u Zagrebu, koji je barem tradicijonalno kajkavsko područje na samo dvadesetak kilometara od granice. Možda je i razumljivost slovenskog sve manja u zadnjih 25 godina nakon raspada Jugoslavije?


Čini mi se da se uzajamna razumljivost uvijek smanjuje u nekoj mjeri kad se raspada zajednička država čiji narodi govore jezike u pinanju - skoro sam siguran da se to dogodilo s češkim i slovačkim nakon raspada Čehoslavakije, čak i, mada manje izraženo sa srpskim i hrvatskim nakon 1991. Uzrok je za to pojavu uglavnom znatno manja izloženost jezika drugog naroda kad narodi postaju politički odvojeni.
Zagreb je nekada imao izvorni kajkavski govor, ali taj je kajkavski govor praktično izgubljen zbog doseljavanja i tjeranja standardnog jezika, pa slovenski nije tako blizak velikoj većini današnjih Zagrepčana. Ali nigdje u Srbiji, BiH, Hrvatskoj ili Crnoj Gori slovenski ne bi mogao biti tako dalek lokalnim kao npr. mađarski ili kineski. Mora se ipak ne zaboravljati da je razumljivost u komunikaciji govornim jezikom svakako niža i ometaju je znatno manje jezične razlike nego komunikacija pisanim jezikom, pa je ta činjenica vjerojatni uzrok reakcije lokalnih na koju si naišao.


----------

